# Dahmeshöved Parken am Leuchtturm erlaubt?



## MEERESLEHRLING (2. August 2005)

hi Spezies|wavey: 
am Leuchtturm in Dahme gibt es direkt in der Rechtskurve linksseitig einen Parkplatz;
der scheint gebührenfrei zu sein ,aber es exestiert ein Gatter davor
jedoch sind keine einschränkungen über Parkdauer irgendwo zu lesen#c 
und wie sieht es mit den beiden Parkplätzen  links  zur Steilküste an der Strasse die zum Turm führt aus#c 
WO DARF MAN NUN ODER WELCHER IST DER BESTE AUSGANGSPUNKT FÜR EINEN ANGELTÖRN RICHTUNG RIFF;+


----------



## theactor (2. August 2005)

*AW: Dahmeshöved Parken am Leuchtturm erlaubt?*

HI,

das Parken in dem "eingezäunten" Bereich ist tatsächlich ausdrücklich erwünscht! 
Vor dem Leuchtturm selbst hat man, scheints, flugs ein Ticket.
Auch am Ende der Straße zum Riff ist das Parken auf der einen Seite (wenn man hinkommt links) gestattet.
Ansonsten schau mal dieses erfrischende Thema an  
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=51423

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. August 2005)

*AW: Dahmeshöved Parken am Leuchtturm erlaubt?*



			
				MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:
			
		

> ...am Leuchtturm in Dahme gibt es direkt in der Rechtskurve linksseitig einen Parkplatz;
> der scheint gebührenfrei zu sein ,aber es exestiert ein Gatter davor
> jedoch sind keine einschränkungen über Parkdauer irgendwo zu lesen...



Ich habe mich vor kurzem mit dem Besitzer/Pächter (?)  der anliegenden  Koppel unterhalten.
Obwohl er Schilder aufgestellt hat die den Weg über sein Grundstück für Naturfreunde und umsichtige Mitbürger freigeben, überlegt er - weil einige Idioten sich wohl nicht benehmen konnten - sein Land kompl. einzuzäunen (Zufahrt dann nur noch für das auf dem Grundstück befindliche Häuschen erlaubt).
Damit wäre es dann Essig mit einem einfachen "Zugang zum Meer"  #q 

Der "Taucherparkplatz" ist ebenfalls gebührenfrei und bietet direkten Zugang zum Wasser.

 #h


----------



## Stokker (3. August 2005)

*AW: Dahmeshöved Parken am Leuchtturm erlaubt?*

DD
Wo liegt denn der Taucherparkplatz ??
Ich möchte doch mein BB nicht allzuweit schleppen.


----------



## Micky (3. August 2005)

*AW: Dahmeshöved Parken am Leuchtturm erlaubt?*

Ein Tipp unter uns Gebetsbrüdern: Nach 17Uhr kontrolliert eigentlich keiner mehr... |sagnix


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (3. August 2005)

*AW: Dahmeshöved Parken am Leuchtturm erlaubt?*

@ All#h 
Danke Für Die Ausführliche Und Schnelle Hilfe#6 
Werde Wohl Am We  Das Gelände Erkunden 
UND AUF FISCH LAUERN :m


----------



## theactor (3. August 2005)

*AW: Dahmeshöved Parken am Leuchtturm erlaubt?*

Hi,

Der TaucherPP ist aus Dahme kommend gleich nach wenigen hundert Metern der erste PP links.



> Nach 17Uhr kontrolliert eigentlich keiner mehr...


Im Frühjahr kamen die Grünen pünktlich um 22h vorgefahren um alle Wohnwagen vom TPP zu vertreiben...#c 

@Meereslehrling: Na dann: VIEL ERFOLG! #6


----------



## Micky (3. August 2005)

*AW: Dahmeshöved Parken am Leuchtturm erlaubt?*

naja, von Wohnwagen/Wohnmobilen war ja auch bisher keine Rede, da ist die Beschilderung für den TPP auch eindeutig.


----------



## Stokker (4. August 2005)

*AW: Dahmeshöved Parken am Leuchtturm erlaubt?*

Ah ja, dann weiss ich welcher das ist. Da habe ich im April geparkt, und einen tollen Angeltag vom Boot erlebt.


----------



## Fischbox (5. August 2005)

*AW: Dahmeshöved Parken am Leuchtturm erlaubt?*



			
				Stokker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte doch mein BB nicht allzuweit schleppen.



Dann ist der TPP die beste Alternative. 
Parken- Aufrödeln- 7,53m bis zur Steilküste gehen- Vorsichtig die etwas arg glitschige Naturtreppe heruntereiern- 11,02m bis zum Wasser gehen- Einsteigen- Lospaddeln- Fischen

Viel Spaß und Petri Heil :m


----------



## oh-nemo (5. August 2005)

*AW: Dahmeshöved Parken am Leuchtturm erlaubt?*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> 11,02m bis zum Wasser gehen- Einsteigen- Lospaddeln- Fischen
> 
> Viel Spaß und Petri Heil :m


Das kommt nicht hin.
Sind mindestens 11,67m :q


----------



## Fischbox (5. August 2005)

*AW: Dahmeshöved Parken am Leuchtturm erlaubt?*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Das kommt nicht hin.
> Sind mindestens 11,67m :q



An dem Tag wo ich gemessen hatte war Hochwasser :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. August 2005)

*AW: Dahmeshöved Parken am Leuchtturm erlaubt?*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> An dem Tag wo ich gemessen hatte war Hochwasser :m



das erklärt auch das mit dem gleich losfischen....
Ansonsten kannst Du da erstmal mind. 150 mtr. Paddeln, bis die Watangler nicht mehr neben Dir stehen können  |supergri


----------

